# CFM thru smoker for cold-smoking cheese?



## evilpsych (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi guys, been awhile since i've posted on here.. but i've finally gotten around to building out my warming cabinet into a smoker - It will be 220v electric with smoke from dust/pellets (yeah yeah yeah.. i've gotten lazier in my old age..) the question has arisen for cold smoking what CFM needs to roll thru the smoker to keep smoke from being stale? I was considering using a 40mm computer fan on the intake to keep fresh air circulating in during cold smoking. Hot smoking i'm certain i won't need it and can get away with the normal convection of hot air. 4" exhaust and a 1.5" inlet was what I was going with since it worked so well on my UDS. 

Thought? it's a double wall (1.75" thick) insulated stainless steel food warmer about the size of a refrigerator.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2021)

evilpsych said:


> Hi guys, been awhile since i've posted on here.. but i've finally gotten around to building out my warming cabinet into a smoker - It will be 220v electric with smoke from dust/pellets (yeah yeah yeah.. i've gotten lazier in my old age..) the question has arisen for cold smoking what CFM needs to roll thru the smoker to keep smoke from being stale? I was considering using a 40mm computer fan on the intake to keep fresh air circulating in during cold smoking. Hot smoking i'm certain i won't need it and can get away with the normal convection of hot air. 4" exhaust and a 1.5" inlet was what I was going with since it worked so well on my UDS.
> 
> Thought? it's a double wall (1.75" thick) insulated stainless steel food warmer about the size of a refrigerator.


I can't help. I never got that technical.


----------

